# Spinning tackle for steelhead?



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone out there have much success with ultralight spinning tackle for steelhead? I don't have the cash to put out for a proper steelie set up like I thought I would for spring and I was just wondering if it can be done without. I'm planning on using 4 lb test and small panther martins/mepps trout spinners. Any tips or advice for this tactic would be appreciated. Thanks in advance! Oh and I will most likely be fishing the Chagrin and maybe the Rocky if that makes a difference for lure selection, I don't think it should but hey you never know, that's why I'm asking the pros!

FisherPro


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

FisherPro said:


> Anyone out there have much success with ultralight spinning tackle for steelhead? I don't have the cash to put out for a proper steelie set up like I thought I would for spring and I was just wondering if it can be done without. I'm planning on using 4 lb test and small panther martins/mepps trout spinners. Any tips or advice for this tactic would be appreciated. Thanks in advance! Oh and I will most likely be fishing the Chagrin and maybe the Rocky if that makes a difference for lure selection, I don't think it should but hey you never know, that's why I'm asking the pros!
> 
> FisherPro



I guess you could, but I have had a few hook ups, this is my first year of fishing for them and I equate it to tying a line to the bumper of a truck and trying to stop it...LOL!!!!! A little heavier set up, even one you might use for bass might give you a better chance of landing one but then again I am sure it can be done on a UL...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FisherPro said:


> Anyone outthere have much success with ultralight spinning tackle for steelhead? I don't havethe cash to put out for a proper steelie set up likeI thoughtI would for spring andI was just wonderingifit can be done without. I'm planning on using 4 lb test and small panther martins/mepps trout spinners. Any tips or advice for this tactic would be appreciated. Thanksin advance! Oh andI will most likely be fishingthe Chagrin and maybethe Rockyifthat makes a difference for lure selection,I don't thinkit should but hey you never know,that's whyI'm askingthe pros!FisherPro


I do but I use what they call a noodle rod. Its a 10'6" ultra light rod / spinning outfit. I think your best bet is to float fish with bait. 
If you want to fish spinners thats cool too, plenty of guys(including myself 4 years ago) only fish hardware. Ive caught steelhead on the lower Chagrin in the snow and cold with lil cleos so it can be done ..Good luck to you bud...


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Yep. Size 2 thru 4 mepps silver aglia, bare hook, fished slight upstream to quartering downstream depending on depth/flow, keep it close to bottom, fish the seams, set the hook hard and have a quality reel.

Chromers in the fall, hungry drop backs in the spring. Try 12 lb braid with a short fluro leader, 4 lb you will lose tackle and the piggies will eat you alive.

Jarrett


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Might burn up the drag using an UL once the chrome gets into the current it will take ya down to the lake or strip out all your line. Gotta love tangled up mono drifting around the water.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Why would you use 4lb? Are you trying to kill fish and fight them to exhaustion? Don't be that guy on the stream that takes 20 minutes to land a fish. Upgrade to at least 8lb.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

There are several reasons I planned on 4 lb line. It would enable me to have more line on my ultralight reel than 8 lb line would, also because I am not going to be casting very heavy spinners so 4 lb would maximize my casting abilities. I am going to take the tip on the 12 braid through. This will allow me to land a fish more quickly without sacrificing my casting distance. Thanks for the comments!

FisherPro

P.S.

The whole reason I posed the question in the first place is because I have never had a steelie on my line before. I am trying to be as well prepared as posible so I am not "that guy who takes 20 minutes to land a fish." Thanks


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

While this may draw some fire my way...Do yourself a huge favor and WAIT until after you land your first one before you worry about being any "kind of guy". It is a learning process and the learning curve is steep...at least it has been for me on the flyrod...If you hook up, do what you think is best to land that fish. While I understand what the others are saying....As a newbie, bites are few and far between, so you overplaying one fish for "20 minutes" is not going to decimate the fishery...That said, I think that going into this with the right tools to get the job done, is a huge step toward success. The Rocky is not that wide in most places,especially if you are wading, and you should be able to cover plenty of water with 8lb test as long as we are not talking about a "micro" reel. If you have other rods to use, maybe re-consider starting out with the UL...if not...I will say it again, try not to set yourself up to fail, make sure you go with the best set up you can from the very beginning. Good Luck to You!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

FisherPro said:


> There are several reasons I planned on 4 lb line. It would enable me to have more line on my ultralight reel than 8 lb line would, also because I am not going to be casting very heavy spinners so 4 lb would maximize my casting abilities. I am going to take the tip on the 12 braid through. This will allow me to land a fish more quickly without sacrificing my casting distance. Thanks for the comments!
> 
> FisherPro
> 
> ...


You will be that guy....and if you put braid on that setup you will most likely be the guy staring at a bent hook and wondering why. Just saying.....get the right equipment or as close as possible. You can use a screwdriver as a hammer but its not very productive....just my 2¢

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Wouldn't braid absorb water and freeze up, making it pretty much useless? I was getting ice built up on my fluoro leader last week...

I'm no pro but I use spinning gear and have caught my fair share. I don't think the UL is the way to go for the same reason others have said. Use a bass setup or something heavier. 

Good luck man, nothing like catching your first!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

If you're concerned about catching fish...why do you want to cast spinners? It is possible to catch them on spinners but your chances are low. Also, keep in mind that float fisherman love it when guys get around them with spinners.

You could buy a cheap rod and reel combo for $20 if you're short on cash and fill it with 8 or 10lb mono...that is if you're using a micro lite reel. Buy 6lb fluro and a bobber, some egg hooks, and a plastic trout worm. I guarantee that you will have a better chance of catching a fish than using a spinner.

The soft plastics are cheaper than spinners also.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> If you're concerned about catching fish...why do you want to cast spinners? It is possible to catch them on spinners but your chances are low. Also, keep in mind that float fisherman love it when guys get around them with spinners.
> 
> You could buy a cheap rod and reel combo for $20 if you're short on cash and fill it with 8 or 10lb mono...that is if you're using a micro lite reel. Buy 6lb fluro and a bobber, some egg hooks, and a plastic trout worm. I guarantee that you will have a better chance of catching a fish than using a spinner.
> 
> The soft plastics are cheaper than spinners also.




Let me go get my popcorn real quick....


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Bass set up it is then, I already have a few of those. The UL set up was because I was told they will see the heavier line of my bass rig and not strike, but if this is not the case, I am more comfortable with my bass gear anyway. Soft pastics may be a way to go. I tried the egg sacks last year and got nothing, I am sure I was fishing it wrong though. I guess I will go out, have fun, and find what works best for me. Trial, error, and experience is what catches fish, regardless of species, for steelhead I guess I need all three still.

FisherPro


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fisher, use an UL if that's what you want to use. It may be a little more difficult than heavier tackle, but it's also fun to catch bigger fish on light tackle. If you want to use spinners, have at it. I know people still catch fish on spinners in colder water. Don't listen to the haters.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks phildo, like I said I'm gonna go out and have fun, I'll find something that works and that I am comfortable with. I did it with other types of fish that I now catch in abundance, I can do it with steelhead too.

FisherPro


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess Adam Hinckle forgot to read this thread before he caught his record 87 lb blue cat on 4lb test.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

There's a new guy!!!!! Let's get him!!!!!! BASH BASH BASH BASH is he gone yet is he afraid to post on here yet? Good we got him! Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha can't get rid of me that easily! Its all in god fun anyway, I've got thick skin and take criticism just fine.

FisherPro


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

You can use the heaviest line out there if you want. You just have to have a tiny leader like 6lb.

Look at how a centerpin is set up.

BTW, I've seen guys catch a lot of steel on soft plastics. The key is having a drag free drift. Perhaps that's why you didn't catch anything on eggs?


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

That is very possible, thanks for the tip.

FisherPro


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

hey fisherpro; i've fished all the local streams w/ultralite and my personal preferred and go to lure is a 1/16 oz. black roostertail, any time of the year. four lb. test is all i use, even on my walleye spinning rods on lake erie. if you have a decent reel w/a decent drag you wont loose very many. good luck.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks polecat!

FisherPro


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fisherpro.....I started out using my 7' ugly stik lite pro and 8# mono on a quantum escalade. And I've seen ppl do more with less . Good luck with whatever you choose. Its going to be a blast when you figure it out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

pretty much everyone who started steelheading in ohio back in the day started with standard spinning gear. it wasnt till the early 90s as I recall that noodle rods hit the scene. 

been working on a new set up lately, the $5 bamboo rods from wal mart and fly line.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

No one should be told what type of gear they should use.

However, when giving a new steelheader advice, it doesn't hurt to help them understand the ramifications of their decision before they learn the hard way. Here are a couple thoughts:

If you use a shorter rod (under 10 foot) with lighter line you will probably lose a number of fish due to your line snapping.

If you don't break them off because you set your drag extremely light, you will most likely have to exhaust the fish to land it. That is fine, just make sure you don't release it to die and drift downstream. Keep the fish and eat it.

If you want to shoot hoops and only have a soccer ball you can still shoot hoops or when golfing you can putt with a 3 wood but if you have the equipment designed for the application that will often yield the best results.

Of course there are exceptions and people will be happy to share them but as a new angler seeking practical advice throwing spinners I would say be less concerned about the fish being line shy and fish the bass rod with 10 or 12 pound mono. Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nicely said stickman, thanks for the great advice!

FisherPro


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

the second time i went steelheading it was spring time, around end of march i took my 6'6" med rod with 8lb line with a #4 mepps and caught 3 or 4 fish on it. it can be done, and actually i float fished with the same rod and caught 3 one day.... main line is all about preference, just put 4-8 lb flouro leader and you should be fine. you have to make do with what you have / what you can afford. good luck, i hope you get one and get as much excitement out of it as i do.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If its below freezing braid is garbage you need to use at least 6lb mono I like to use 8 you get much more forgiveness with mono fish that are barely hooked most of time on braid get away if you catch steelhead a lot of times they are hooked in mouth skin only I have used braid for steel but unless I'm musky fishing or jigging the spring walleye leave the braid at home 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

